# Natural Male Enhancement Herbs



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2011)

*Natural Male Enhancement Herbs*

*Tongkat Ali - Eurycoma longifolia (Common Male Enhancement Ingredient)*

In the world of natural medicine, most plant life can be used to assist Nature in restoring a normal human condition.

In the sensitive area of erectile dysfunction and male virility, there are many options available to aid and assist in regaining strength, performance, and regularity of the male reproductive system.  One such assistance comes from the plant Tongkat Ali (Eurycoma longifolia).  Originating from Malaysia and areas of Southeast Asia, it has long been used as an aphrodisiac.  The Tongkat ali tree can grow to up to about 36 feet in height.  All parts of the Tongkat Ali tree have been used to treat the male sex drive, while also acting as a tonic for general well-being.  Physical trainers and athletes have also been known to use Tongkat ali to safely increase testosterone levels for increased muscle mass and definition.

This testosterone-enhancing herb is used to build up male libido, as well as combating fatigue, and strengthens the muscle and blood circulation to ensure proper and enjoyable sexual activity. Tongkat Ali has been shown in studies to increase testosterone levels in males up to 93%.  In a study from the Reproductive Research Center in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, men between the ages of 31-52 regularly took Tongkat Ali.  Results indicated increased testosterone levels; thus improving libido, energy as well as muscle mass (Source: Excerpt from Molecular Biology of the Cell, September 1, 2002)  While there are many other benefits to this plant, the more popular use of this is to address sexual concerns. It stimulates sex drive, appears to thicken semen with increased sperm count, reduces incidences of premature ejaculation, and aids in maintaining erections. 

Tongkat Ali acts as a tonic, not only for the immune system and the muscular system, but the reproductive system as well. The most important part of the semen is the spermatozoa, as it is the male generative cell which fertilizes the female ovum, and this is what the Tongkat Ali tones and strengthens. The stimulating nature of this herb assists in carrying a normal amount of blood to all parts of the body, equalizing circulation or restoring imbalances of circulation.  An imbalance begins to occur in men from the age of 40 and onwards, when androgens (a steroid hormone) become deficient.  This hormone has specific effects on tissue growth and brain function.  The Tongkat Ali had been suggested to block the negative feedback to the pituitary gland and hypothalamus that initiates this deficiency, and essentially tricks the body into producing testosterone levels experienced by men in their 20s  (Source: Dr. James Stoxen, Ch. 39-a, Eureka Bioscience Collection, October 3, 2003).

Although no studies have recorded side effects or contraindications, there have been incidences of patients describing experiences of insomnia when taking Tongkat Ali in high doses. One might notice a full-body flushing or warming sensation while ingesting a higher dosage of the herb, and this can be attributed to an increase in body temperature and increased blood flow.  As with any form of medication, one must exercise caution and be careful not to abuse the remedy. However, a side effect that will not happen are those aggressively long erections that stay long after sexual activity had ceased.  Based on this fact, Tongkat ali is an excellent natural alternative to sildenafil citrate, the active chemical in Pfizer???s Viagra.

Tongkat ali is sold on the open market in a number of different extract ratios and potencies.  Many websites sell Tongkat ali powder which in its natural ground form can be very diluted and ineffective in smaller doses.  Extracts of the Tongkat Ali herb are much more effective and allow administration of a much smaller serving with the same benefit.  Some of the strongest Tongkat ali available is extracted to a ratio of 100:1 using a traditional water/alcohol extraction method.  In this form, 100:1 Tongkat ali is sometimes referred to as LJ100.  It is advisable to use smaller dosages of the highest extraction for maximum benefit and consistency. 

One product on market that I have studied in detail is Capatrex natural male enhancement, developed by biochemists and nutraceutical research analysts.  They use and feature the highest grade Tongkat Ali, specified at a 100:1 extract ratio.  In discussions I???ve had with their development team, they seem very knowledgeable on the precise proportion and administration of the herb in their patent-pending sexual delivery blend.  They seem to have a sharp focus on how to couple the effects of Tongkat Ali as a libido booster and testosterone enhancer with other effective herbs.  I was very impressed by their extensive knowledge and research.

If you are considering taking Tongkat ali to assist with sexual function or to combat erectile dysfunction, Paramount Nutraceuticals offers an excellent formulation with its Capatrex natural male enhancement product.  I highly recommend taking a look at it.  Tongkat ali can have stronger and more noticeable effects when combined with other herbs that support enhanced capillary action, circulation, and libido.  100:1 extracted Tongkat Ali as found in Capatrex???s proprietary male enhancement formulation will directly focus on these areas of male sexuality, and seek to promote a healthy sex drive and tone the reproductive system.

Capatrex is available through Paramount Nutraceutical???s secure website at Male Enhancement Pills | Capatrex - Best Natural Penis Enlargement Pills.  If you have any pre-existing medical conditions, you should always consult a physician before taking any herbal supplement.  Capatrex should be an excellent and effective natural alternative to Viagra, Cialis, and Levitra.


*Maca - Lepidium meyenii (Common Male Enhancement Ingredient)*

In the world of natural medicine, most plant life can be used to assist Nature in restoring a normal human condition.

Maca is a biennial plant that is native to the high Andes of Bolivia and Peru.  It is notorious in those regions as an aphrodisiac.  The Maca plant is related to the radish and turnip, and were harvested and used as a root vegetable in cooking.  It???s also grown for its fleshy hypocotyl which is used as medicinal herbal.  Historically, Maca was eaten by Inca warriors before going into battle, and also used as a form of payment of Spanish imperial taxes.  As mentioned previously, the hypocotyls was used as food, however, the leaves are utilized as well.  Both the hypocotyl and the leaves are used and can be fermented to produce a weak beer called chicha de maca.  Both humans and livestock eat Maca, which suggests that risks from consumption is very minimal.  Maca is being recognized by health professional today as a wonderful herbal extract to give to patients who suffer from sexual dysfunctions, ranging from low libidos to erectile problems.
Maca extracts have been shown to heighten libido and improve semen count in small-scale clinical trials.  It appears to have no affect on sex hormone levels in humans.  Maca has also demonstrated the ability to increase mating behavior in male mice and rats.  Enlarged prostate glands in rats were shown to be reduced after applications of Maca; although this has not yet been studied in humans, it makes sense that this effect would also apply in men with enlarged prostates as well.

In a human study utilizing maca root at the Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia, in Lima, Peru, the twelve-week trial in which treatment with different doses of maca was compared with placebo, indicated an improvement in sexual desire at 8 weeks of treatment.  The subjects were men ranging in age between 21-56 years, and were each given 3g of Maca.  The University also conducted another trial, this time a 4 month oral treatment with uses of tablets of maca.  The semen was analyzed in male subjects between 24-44 years of age.  This trial showed evidence of increased seminal volume, sperm count per ejaculation, and sperm motility.

In 1998, Dr. Qun Yi Zhen and his colleagues at the PureWorld Botanicals discovered 2 new compound groups in Maca: the macamides and macaenes.  These agents are believed to the responsible for the sex-boosting powers of the Maca.  To test the idea, the scientists conducted a series of animal experiments, of which the results were published in the April 2000 issue of the medical journal Urology.  The rodents that were fed extracts of Maca demonstrated an increased level of energy and stamina.  Another impressive find was the increase in sexual activity as compared to rodents that weren???t fed Maca.  In human studies, results indicated in both men and women with low libidos, an increase in sexual desire; men with erectile problems noticed a clear improvement in sexual function. 

U.S. toxicity studies of the maca root shows absolutely no toxicity and no adverse pharmacologic effects.  While there have been minimal reports of insomnia, this side effect was a result of higher than normal doses.  However, in the majority of cases, the more maca or maca extracts one consumes, the more benefits one gains from this phenomenal herb.

Maca should be considered a core ingredient for any libido boosting supplement.  Many male enhancement supplements on market today contain dosages of maca.  When considering a product containing Maca for improved sexual function, one should look for larger therapeutic dosages of the maca extract.  There are a number of these products that feature significant dosages of maca extract, but I???ve found the most intriguing one to be Capatrex male enhancement by Paramount Nutraceuticals.

Capatrex successfully balances maca extract in the right proportion with other proven herbs including tongkat ali, catuaba bark, and tribulus terrestris to name a few.  If you are considering taking maca or maca extract for sexual improvement, I would highly suggest trying Capatrex as an alternative because it should give you more noticeable gains.  As with any herb or herbal supplement, monitor your intake and discontinue use if any adverse reactions occur.  Capatrex male enhancement is known to be very safe, which is why I recommend it highly.


*Horny Goat Weed - Epimedium*

In the world of natural medicine, most plant life can be used to assist Nature in restoring a normal human condition.

With all of the help out there for erectile dysfunction these days, nothing seems more appropriate than the Horny Goat Weed.  How can one go wrong with a name like that?

Also known as Epimedium or Yin Yang Huo, this plant holds a high place in Traditional Chinese Medicine, and is fast gaining popularity around the world for its potency.  The Horny Goat Weed grows in the wild, at mostly higher altitudes, native to Asia and the Mediterranean regions. Healers have been using this plant for 2000 years in the areas of sexual dysfunction such as boosting erectile function, restoring passion, alleviating fatigue, and soothing discomfort from menopause for women.  This plant has also been used to address disorders of the liver, joints and kidneys.

Many species of Epidemedium have claims to aphrodisiac properties.  They are sometimes sold as health supplement, usually in a pill form or raw herb.  They are also blended with other supplements.  The active ingredient in Horny Goat Weed is called icariin.  They can be found in stardized extracts from 5% up 60% potent.  One will usually find horny goat weed products which contain 10% icariin.

Icariin is alleged to work by increasing levels of nitric oxide, which relax smooth muscles.  One research indicated that icariin relaxed rabbit penile tissue by nitric oxide and PDE-5 activity.  Another research demonstrated that with injections of horny goat weed extract directly into the penis of a rat resulted in an increase in penile blood pressure.  This is also effective for women, as it increases blood flow to the clitoris.  In the area of menopause, Epimedium brevicornum was demonstrated as one of the highest with estrogenic activity.

It takes about 3-4 days before a user notices effects of the horny goat weed.

There are no drug interactions reported at this time.  Horny goat weed does not have any addictive potential.  As for side effects, horny goat weed comes with the same cautions as with any herbs.  Any reports of side effects usually coincide with high dosing, resulting in insomnia and an increase in rate of heartbeat.  However, with 2000 years of medicinal use behind this plant, one can feel very confident in using the Horny Goat Weed safely and effectively.


*Catuaba Bark (Erythroxylum catuaba)*

This Brazilian wonder plant grows in the Amazon forest as a medium-sized tree.  The bark itself is considered medicinal by the country???s natives, as an aphrodisiac and stimulant, as well as useful for poor memory, nervousness and sexual dysfunction when using as a bark decoction.  This plant has traditionally been used by the natives of the Amazon for sexual enhancement and to aid in erections.

The Catuaba bark is one of most popular Brazilian aphrodisiac plants.  The bark and the roots are used to increase libido, calm nerves and reduce anxiety.  In addition to treating impotence, Catuaba bark has been used to treat and address many nervous conditions, such as hypochondria, insomnia, sciatica and neuralgia.  A bark tea is used for impotence, sexual dysfunction, nervousness and exhaustion.  There are no recorded side effects, and the long-standing use of Catuaba by the Brazilians proves this case.  Catuaba is also shown to have be non-addictive.

In 1992, a Japanese research discovered that Catuaba bark extract had potential antibacterial and anti-HIV activity.  In the research, mice given Catuaba were found to be protected from E.Coli and staph infections.  The HIV virus was also prevented from attaching to cells, as well as prevented the deaths of white blood cells that were exposed to the HIV virus.    Catuaba contains alkaloids, tannings, phytosterols, cyclolignans, aromatic oils and fatty resins.  In terms of dosage, drinking one to three cups of catuaba tea steadily over a few weeks is sufficient enough to achieve the desired results.  Almost immediately, erotic dreams begin once consuming the tea, followed closely by increased sexual desire.  The herb is known for dilating and relaxing blood vessels, thus assisting in gaining and maintaining erections.  Other healing properties and actions include pain relief, and killing bacteria and viruses.

For men who experience stress and depression, along with sexual dysfunction, Catuaba bark is also very beneficial, as it is showing up as part of formulations to address Depression, Stress and Nervous Disorders.  This rainforest herb is also used as a tonic for overall health.  There are many more benefits of this plant, such as addressing frigidity, tonic for the genitals, syphilis, fatigue, and general pain.  But as an aphrodisiac is where Catuaba has gained its notoriety.  The main form of preparation for Catuaba is by tincture or infusion.  Infusion is well-known by most as ???making tea???, and is one of the easiest ways to consume this remarkable plant.  The natives that use this herb simply place a handful of the material into a glass of room-temperature water, let the herbs sit overnight, and then drink the decoction in the morning.  The other way to ingest this herb is by using Capatrex.  As part of its formulation, Capatrex penis enlargement uses Catuaba in conjunction with other beneficial and safe herbs to address erectile dysfunction issues and sexual dysfunction in men.

There are no contraindications or drug-interactions known at the current time.


*Yohimbe - Pausinystalia yohimbe*

In the world of natural medicine, most plant life can be used to assist Nature in restoring a normal human condition.

Erectile dysfunction is a serious affliction, and such, research should be put into the herbal supplements that one wishes to try to address it.  Yohimbe has grown into a popular form of relief, but at the same time, there have been conflicting reports on its usefulness and safety.  As an evergreen tree that grows in Africa, the bark of this tree contains alkaloids, the principal of which is yohimbine.  Commercially, the tree is grown in Cameroon and Nigeria.  It takes ten years for one tree to reach its full growth, and which time, the bark is harvested.  When the bark is stripped from the tree, the tree starts to die.  Due to this fact, it???s safe to say that the tree has the potential of becoming an endangered species because of over-exploitation.  Traditionally, the yohimbe was used in Africa to treat fevers, leprosy, coughs, and was also used as an aphrodisiac.

In contemporary society, the yohimbe bark is sold as an extract to address erectile dysfunction and other sexual issues.  As a natural aphrodisiac, the yohimbe increases libido and treats erectile dysfunction by relaxing and dilating blood vessels in the penis, which results in increased blood flow and erection.  The dried yohimbe bark can be made into a tea, or taken orally as a capsule or tablet.  Yohimbe can be used either daily, or in advance of sexual activity.  It is more appropriate to consume this herbal supplement as needed one to three hours prior to sex, rather than taking it daily.  It???s important not to be too liberal with herbal supplements.  The yohimbe effect lasts several hours.  Yohimbe can have a stimulating property, so it???s not advisable to take before sleep, as well as mixing with alcohol or stimulating drugs, including high amounts of caffeine.

In clinical studies, yohimbe appears to work better for erectile dysfunction not directly caused by a physical problem.  A study in Germany examined whether 30mg/day of yohimbine for 4 weeks could assist men with their erectile dysfunction, and found that yohimbine was found to 71% more effective than placebo.  However, more studies into Yohimbe have produced conflicted findings.  One study has found that yohimbe is beneficial for organic erectile dysfunction, while at another uncontrolled study, it was just as effective as a placebo. 

In terms of safety, there are numerous reports of unsafe reactions to this herb.  The FDA in the United States, as well as the German Commission E, both contain reports of kidney failure and seizures attributed to this plant.  There are too many side effects associated with Yohimbe to even bother taking it for treating erectile dysfunction.  While you may get an erection, you???ll have other ???surprises??? such as rapid heartbeat, insomnia, anxiety, dizziness, and this is just from taking the normal dose of Yohimbe.  A higher dose of 40mg a day or more can cause changes in blood pressure, hot flashes, nausea and hallucinations.  Overdosing on Yohimbe can prove fatal.

Yohimbe should not be taken by people with kidney or liver disease, heart disease, high or low blood pressure, panic and anxiety disorders, diabetes, stomach ulcers and post-traumatic stress disorder.  Yohimbe should definitely not be combined with antidepressants.  The list grows longer as one must also avoid products that contain phenylpropanolamine (such as in nasal decongestants), and avoid liver, cheeses and red wine because it contains tyramine.  As with most herbal supplements, it should not be consumed by women who are pregnant or nursing, children, or elderly people.
There are many more safer and more effective herbal supplements which can be taken, that have few or no side effects, than Yohimbe.  The side effects alone are not worth it.  Capatrex male enhancements does not contain any yohimbe.


*Muira Puama - Ptychopetalum olacoides*

The wonders of the Amazon never ceases.  Another great creation from the jungle is a small tree called Muira puama, also known as potency wood.  The native Brazilians and Amazon locals use this the bark and roots of the tree in treating sexual dysfunction, fatigue, rheumatism, depression, pain and hosts of other conditions.  Muira puama is becoming popular in the U.S. and in Canada, as a use for treating sexual dysfunctions and female related issues, such as PMS and menstrual cramps.

The root and the bark of the muira puama are used, as they are rich in essential oils, plant sterols, coumarin, lupeol, and muirapuamine (an alkaloid).  Natives of Brazil create a root decoction for use in baths and messages, for treating paralysis.  A tea of root and bark is used for sexual debility, grippe, rheumatism, and heart weaknesses.  It???s also used to prevent baldness ??? a vice for most of the male population.  However, the main use and primary reason for using muira puama in Brazilian herbal medicine, is that it is a powerful sexual stimulant, and has the reputation as an aphrodisiac.  Muira puama has also been shown to increase energy and enhance mood.  However, there is still much research that needs to be done to verify these findings.  Muira puama has shown to be a tonic, specifically for males.  It also lowers blood pressure and prevents ulcers, due to its calming properties.

There have been numerous studies that shows encouraging results in treating impotence with Muira Puama.  One such study conducted in France, revealed that of the 262 patients complaining of sexual dysfunction, 62% of them claimed that treatment from muira puama extract was helpful.  Using a daily dose of 1 to 1.5 grams of muira puama 4:1 extract, results were shown within two weeks.  Another study indicated that women can benefit from this wonder plant as well.  In a 2000 study, the mix of muira puama and gingko biloba was tested on 202 healthy women complaining of low sex drive.  Improvements were evident in all areas of the sex act, including sexual fantasies, desires, and satisfaction.

As with most herbs, the usual common side effect is insomnia.  The muira puama induces alertness, so it???s not a good idea to consume this prior to bedtime.  One dose a day is sufficient, and it???s also important to rest between pills by taking a day off every 2 or 3 days.  There are currently no known drug interactions or contraindications.  While there are many traditional methods one can employ to use muira puama effectively, the use of Capatrex's best male enhancement pill as part of your treatment  is most effective.  With the right amount of muira puama, along with other herbal medicinal ingredients, one can expect a safe and successful treatment of impotence.


*Tribulus Terrestris (Male Enhancement Ingredient)*

In the world of natural medicine, most plant life can be used to assist Nature in restoring a normal human condition.

Tribulus terrestris is a flowering plant that grows throughout India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.  It has many names such as Puncture Vine, Caltrop, Yellow Vine and Goathead.  Indian ayuvveda practice utilizes this plant as a tonic.  It???s also used in Turkey as folk medicine to address high blood pressure and cholesterol.  However, this plant is another wonder used towards the treatment of erectile dysfunction in men. The active chemical in Tribulus terrestris is protodioscin (PTN).  The active compounds are called steroidal saponins.

The current claim is that Tribulus terrestris increases testosterone levels by increasing the gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) which in turn stimulates the production of LH and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH).  With increased testosterone, a body increases fertility and libido.  Due to this claim, Tribulus terrestris is currently being promoted as a sex-drive booster.  Independent studies have suggested that the extract form slightly increases hormone levels, though they continue to be within normal range.  In animal studies, it has shown to be helpful in increasing sex drive.  Sex behavior and intracavernous pressure (ICP) were studies in normal and castrated rats.  An improvement was indicated in sexual behavior, along with an increase in mounting activity.  Tribulus terrestris may work due to the relaxing of the smooth muscles and increasing blood flow into the penis.  In this case, this herb may also be beneficial for abdominal colic sufferers.  There have also been positive effects on bone marrow activity and the immune system.

Chinese studies have discovered that this plant is able to reduce the frequency of angina pectoris; it contains anti-microbial and anti-tumor potentials, as well as lowers cholesterol and hypertension.  There is also speculation that Tribulus terrestris contains anti-oxidant properties as well.

There have been no reported side effects except from those users who???ve consumed high dosages, such as experiencing more energy, feeling warmer, having a slightly faster heartbeat, and restlessness.  As in all cases of consuming herbal supplements, it is necessary to take breaks between treatments, and to exercise caution with regards to dosage.  Taking more doesn???t necessarily mean getting better results.  With Tribulus terrestris, is can be possible to achieve results in as little as 45 minutes.  It is best utilized in a combination with other herbal constituents. ??? such as Capatrex's best male enhancement supplement??? which makes use of Tribulus terrestris, Yohimbe and Panax Ginseng, which work especially well together and all focus on addressing male erectile dysfunction.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 28, 2011)

Great Info here man!

I'm sure a lot of guys and their GF's will love this thread

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## CURLS (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a product with all of this capped in it?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2011)

AI Perform is the best I have used, it is well dosed and if you take it each day can yield some damn good sex for a long time.  The 2 pills twice a day dosing makes for a lot of fun, give it a shot.  

Anabolic Innovations PERFORM 120 CAPS


----------



## Scoooter (Mar 31, 2011)

CURLS said:


> Is there a product with all of this capped in it?



that would be one giant capsul -

you may want to get to the "rootofthematter" if you know what I mean


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 13, 2011)

D-aspartic acid works so well for me I wouldn't want any additional boost in libido.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2011)

sweet thanks



oufinny said:


> AI Perform is the best I have used, it is well dosed and if you take it each day can yield some damn good sex for a long time. The 2 pills twice a day dosing makes for a lot of fun, give it a shot.
> 
> Anabolic Innovations PERFORM 120 CAPS


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2011)

CURLS said:


> Is there a product with all of this capped in it?



Anabolic-Matrix Rx


----------



## Ravager (Oct 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx



Is this fine during PCT, and while 'off'?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Is this fine during PCT, and while 'off'?



absolutely, as well as ULTRA MALE Rx???


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats the difference between ultra man and anabolic matrix?  Is there a better time to take one over the other?  Which one would be better as a standalone.


----------



## Ravager (Oct 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> absolutely, as well as ULTRA MALE Rx???



Great! Just ordered up 1 of each! Giddy up!


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 21, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> Whats the difference between ultra man and anabolic matrix?  Is there a better time to take one over the other?  Which one would be better as a standalone.


bump


----------



## |Z| (Oct 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx



Now we are talking! DAA is great, too, but some of these ingredients alone have done more for my libido than a hefty dose of DAA has


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Is this fine during PCT, and while 'off'?


Yup, also, Ultra Male RX has a hefty LH pulse so I would definitely recommend Ultra Male RX for PCT and/or for the pro sexual effects.


----------

